# Firefox 5 crashes (SIG 11) in realvnc, but works in X



## ardya (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi folks, anyone else experiencing firefox 5 SIG 11 in realvnc?
Firefox runs fine in local X session, and X11 forward to remote X desktop.
There are no plugins, extensions, etc. installed for firefox.

Tried --sync, same deal. I CAN start firefox with --safe-mode.

Tried disabling, individually, each option presented by the initial firefox dialogue, and collectively all those options, restart firefox, crashes with SIG 11.

Tried rebuilding firefox, no dice. Tried rebuilding vnc, no dice.


```
FreeBSD ws.int.kritek.net 8.2-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p2 #2 r223036M: Mon Jun 13 12:39:25 EDT 2011     
[email]root@ws.int.kritek.net[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/WS  amd64
```
vnc-4.1.3_4

firefox-5.0,1

I have a core file if needed.

Thanks


----------



## davidgurvich (Aug 11, 2011)

Does it also crash using X11 forwarding with compression?  Have you tried other vnc clients or a different desktop environment?  I would suggest changing over from vnc to nx instead.  Harder to setup but works well with good security.


----------



## ardya (Aug 11, 2011)

davidgurvich said:
			
		

> Does it also crash using X11 forwarding with compression?  Have you tried other vnc clients or a different desktop environment?  I would suggest changing over from vnc to nx instead.  Harder to setup but works well with good security.



window managers tested in the vnc session: e16, twm


----------



## davidgurvich (Aug 11, 2011)

Have you tried a different browser?  I recall having some similar issue years ago and konqueror (3.5) worked while firefox (3.0) failed.  There was some library change in firefox which caused a problem with certain window managers over vnc.

Have you tried X11 forwarding with compression over ssh?


----------



## ardya (Aug 11, 2011)

davidgurvich said:
			
		

> Have you tried a different browser?  I recall having some similar issue years ago and konqueror(3.5) worked while firefox(3.0) failed.  There was some library change in firefox which caused a problem with certain window managers over vnc.
> 
> Have you tried X11 forwarding with compression over ssh?



X11 forwarding works, as does running firefox in local X session (e16 and twm). Issue is only in vnc, and only started recently (within last couple/few weeks).


----------



## davidgurvich (Aug 11, 2011)

What changed in the last few weeks?


----------



## ardya (Aug 12, 2011)

There was a gtk20 and friends update recently...


----------



## davidgurvich (Aug 12, 2011)

Sounds like a reasonable culprit.   Do you recall about how many ports got rebuilt and if anything in the base system was replaced? 

Have you tried installing the binary packages for 8.2?  I've frequently recovered from some of these fiascos by using sysinstall and/or building packages of the existing ports prior to upgrading.

I try to never do large upgrades on anything but a system that I don't mind hosing.  A good way to test is by setting up a jail or chroot.  Then you still have a working environment if the upgrade fails in some fashion.


----------



## ardya (Aug 12, 2011)

I followed the directions per /usr/ports/UPDATING:



```
# pkg_delete -f gtk-2.\*
  # portmaster x11-toolkits/gtk20
  # portmaster -a
```

there were no problems.

And just to make sure, I rebuilt firefox against the newly upgraded gtk20 and friends.


----------



## davidgurvich (Aug 12, 2011)

I've had occasions where doing a global rebuild replaces something in base or fails to account for something.  Also, new builds introduce new bugs.  My tendency is to use the binary packages and only build from the ports when there's something wrong with the package.


----------

